# Camila Batmangelidjh Talking to Brixton Women's Institute all ladies welcome 25th Oct 7-9pm



## kljp (Oct 15, 2012)

All ladies welcome to this talk by Camila Batmangelidjh, founder of Kids Company.
Maybe you are thinking of joining Brixton WI anyway - come along and meet us.  We are a very diverse and friendly group of ladies ranging from 20s-60s and from all walks of life.
Thursday 25th October 7-9pm, Lambeth Women's Project, 166a Stockwell Road, just next to Stockwell Primary School.
email brixtonwomensinstitute@gmail.com for more information.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 16, 2012)

quite keen to come along to this


----------



## boohoo (Oct 16, 2012)

Would like to come along to this too!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2012)

Me and possibly @kittyp are up for this as well.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 23, 2012)

oh I'm tempted too.  Will have to cancel other plans but bet this would be good.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 25, 2012)

She was absolutely fabulous.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 25, 2012)

OMG I forgot


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 26, 2012)

OK, Rutita asked me for an update, so I now have to sum up a seriously interesting talk about how the brain works, shortly to be published in 5 medical journals. 

Camila talked about how the back of the brain controls the emotions, whereas the frontal lobe has the logical reasoning bit.  They have scientific evidence, based on brain scans that in a neglected child, the frontal area does not develop well and so emotions are not held in check by logic and reasoning.

The other interesting bit was about how an abused child who lives in constant fear is pumped full of adrenaline, and so violence is often cathartic as it gets rid of the tension.

Oh yes and that a seemingly random act of violence is often triggered by something about a situation which takes a child back to a memory of abuse.
Quite heavy stuff, but she explained the science so well.

I remember Kids Company as something operating out of a railway arch in Camberwell, but it seems that they now have a budget of £17m per year and look after 36,000 children.  Fantastic woman.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 29, 2012)

Wish I 'd been able to go

Sue Gerardt in her book 'why love matters:how affection shapes a babies brain'    discusses these brain processes if any one wants to know in more detail


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the update! I have read some things around brain/neuro-pathway development and found it fascinating! Hopefully I will get to read the stuff she is about to have published too.


----------

